# Stores closed!



## Lily1402 (May 7, 2020)

All welcome. I do ask for donations or NMT or anything else cool  

dm for code.

I’ll make sure it flows smoothly as I don’t want loads of people at once but you’ll get your chance!
Thanks 

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

Also please leave through airport. No trampling flowers which is hard because my island is a mess and a work in progress! No picking trees either


----------



## k1234_acnh (May 7, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to come!


----------



## Lily1402 (May 7, 2020)

I’ll send a code over shortly. Remind me in 20 minutes


----------



## Biancasbotique (May 7, 2020)

can i come


----------



## elo-chan (May 7, 2020)

Actually nvm haha! Work calls.


----------



## locker (May 7, 2020)

May I please come sell!


----------



## Robertoh123456 (May 7, 2020)

Plz can i come


----------



## Lily1402 (May 7, 2020)

All dm me and I’ll send codes


----------



## Lily1402 (May 7, 2020)

Still taking on visitors! Also buying the Statue of Liberty! Name your price


----------



## Tatertot123 (May 7, 2020)

Can I please come as well!


----------



## Christopia (May 7, 2020)

Hi I’d love to visit please! Thanks!


----------



## Lily1402 (May 7, 2020)

I’ve sent codes. Anybody else?


----------



## Jimin (May 7, 2020)

Hi, I would like to visit please!


----------



## Eir (May 7, 2020)

I would like to come visit as well. Thank you so much!


----------



## xXJessXx (May 7, 2020)

Could I visit please? Thank you


----------



## Lily1402 (May 7, 2020)

Sent codes over  anybody else?


----------



## DayDreamersEyes (May 7, 2020)

Are you still open?


----------



## JacquesZeBird (May 7, 2020)

Hello, may I please come sell?


----------



## MayorGreen88 (May 7, 2020)

Hello, do you allow multiple visits? (I have 2 stacks)


----------



## Rinpane (May 7, 2020)

Hello, if you’re still taking visitors, would I be able to sell my turnips too please?


----------



## Miyukki (May 7, 2020)

If you're still doing this I could make a couple trips!
(I can leave donations after I sell)


----------



## Joe (May 7, 2020)

hello! could i make one trip please?


----------



## Meggy124124 (May 7, 2020)

Hello would I be able to come? I will be available in about 30-45 minutes if that's okay? Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Lily1402 (May 7, 2020)

Yeah no problem. Message me for a code then 

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

Closing the gate at 7!! Come while it’s still open!


----------

